# errors encountered while performing the operation look at the information windows for more details



## Shar_wer (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello

When I wanna extract Battlefield 4 RAR Files from DVD I get this message : 

errors encountered while performing the operation look at the information windows for more details


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 21, 2014)

Original DVD or image?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 21, 2014)

have you tried copy to your hdd and extract from that?


----------

